# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  anyone ordered premixed RU from Anagenic Inc or Kane Shop?

## warner8

Are they the same company? and if so is the quality of product high

I am thinking of ordering a bottle of the pre-made RU in solution

http://anageninc.com/on-sale/ru58841-solution-50ml.html

I wanted to know what is the difference between the % RU, 3, 5 AND 8%. What is the most commonly used, and which one is best for begginers?

Also, which is the better solution the PG and Alcohol, or this KB solution?
thanks

----------


## templetime

> Are they the same company? and if so is the quality of product high
> 
> I am thinking of ordering a bottle of the pre-made RU in solution
> 
> http://anageninc.com/on-sale/ru58841-solution-50ml.html
> 
> I wanted to know what is the difference between the % RU, 3, 5 AND 8%. What is the most commonly used, and which one is best for begginers?
> 
> Also, which is the better solution the PG and Alcohol, or this KB solution?
> thanks


 Hi Warner

I can't speak to if they are the same company or not however regarding the quality, there are a few people here who have had Anageninc's tested and it is indeed as advertised (or at least was last time I checked).

Been using Anageninc's premixed solutions for about a year (5% w/alcohol), reason being I want to take out the human error (my human error) of mixing too little/much and frankly feel that the price difference isnt all that bad compared to mixing it yourself.

The 5% is the standard and is what 90% of folks use.  3% is widely known to not do much (if anything at all).  Some people swear that 8% is the way to go but anymore than 5% isn't proven to do anything.

Regarding the mixing agent, some people say alcohol makes their scalp itchy and thus use KB solution but I have never encountered that.

I hope that answers your questions.

FYI here is what I have to say about RU, in my experience, the only thing that it NOTICEABLY does well is speeds up regrowth after a minox shed.  As Rogain says on the bottle, it will take between 4-8 months for any visible results.  Once I started using RU I got the 8 month level growth amount by the end of 2 months.

I didn't regrow any lost hair, it just exponentially sped up my telogen phase.

----------


## warner8

did the hair grow back thicker aka not minitiaurized??

also how did you apply the minox in conjunction with the RU?





> Hi Warner
> 
> I can't speak to if they are the same company or not however regarding the quality, there are a few people here who have had Anageninc's tested and it is indeed as advertised (or at least was last time I checked).
> 
> Been using Anageninc's premixed solutions for about a year (5% w/alcohol), reason being I want to take out the human error (my human error) of mixing too little/much and frankly feel that the price difference isnt all that bad compared to mixing it yourself.
> 
> The 5% is the standard and is what 90% of folks use.  3% is widely known to not do much (if anything at all).  Some people swear that 8% is the way to go but anymore than 5% isn't proven to do anything.
> 
> Regarding the mixing agent, some people say alcohol makes their scalp itchy and thus use KB solution but I have never encountered that.
> ...

----------


## templetime

> did the hair grow back thicker aka not minitiaurized??
> 
> also how did you apply the minox in conjunction with the RU?


 I cant speak to miniaturization since i am not measuring hair thickness like a crazy person.  What I can say is that it is considerably more difficult to see scalp. 

Routine:
Morning: Minox
Before bed: RU then minox about an hour later

I have heard that RU should always go on before minox but who knows if that is true or not.

----------


## warner8

haha, i mean, was the quality of hair better after the shed, if thats a better way of stating it.

also, do you think its worth adding RU to speed up the telogen phase after a minox shed, or to just let it happen naturally.

also, what will RU continue to do with your hair after the regrowth? also did you experience any sides?

my current regimen is 1 m generic fin ED, 1 ml of generic 5% minox in the morning, and 1ml 15% minox cream with AA, RETIN A, AND HYDROCORTISONE at night




> I cant speak to miniaturization since i am not measuring hair thickness like a crazy person.  What I can say is that it is considerably more difficult to see scalp. 
> 
> Routine:
> Morning: Minox
> Before bed: RU then minox about an hour later
> 
> I have heard that RU should always go on before minox but who knows if that is true or not.

----------


## templetime

haha, i mean, was the quality of hair better after the shed, if thats a better way of stating it.

Noticeably better

also, do you think its worth adding RU to speed up the telogen phase after a minox shed, or to just let it happen naturally.

I would recommend adding RU if you can afford it

also, what will RU continue to do with your hair after the regrowth? also did you experience any sides?

I suppose it helps maintain but its one of those 'you will never know if its doing its job' type products since we can't see what would happen without it at the same time.  I experienced sides with Fin which is why I am using RU which I experience no sides.

my current regimen is 1 m generic fin ED, 1 ml of generic 5% minox in the morning, and 1ml 15% minox cream with AA, RETIN A, AND HYDROCORTISONE at night[/QUOTE]

Holy hell that's a lot.  #1 it hasnt been proven that anything greater than 5% minox does anything besides increase potential sides.  As far as I know, retin-a is a exfoliate and hydrocortisone is an anti-allergy/itch cream so I dont know what any of that has to due with MPB...

----------


## warner8

My problem is that after having a lot of success (great regrowth) with just 5% liquid minox from ages 23-26, when I turned 27 I began to lose hairs. I was using rogaine foam at the time, and then went back to the wall mart brand liquid, and then to the rogaine liquid. What i thought was a minox shed was just a mpb shed, and i lost a lot of ground  waiting for the regrowth after the shed. I eventually got on Fin, and been on about a year and half, in conjunction with the fin, but I just cant seem to get the regrowth i had before with minox despite adding a dht blocker. 




> haha, i mean, was the quality of hair better after the shed, if thats a better way of stating it.
> 
> Noticeably better
> 
> also, do you think its worth adding RU to speed up the telogen phase after a minox shed, or to just let it happen naturally.
> 
> I would recommend adding RU if you can afford it
> 
> also, what will RU continue to do with your hair after the regrowth? also did you experience any sides?
> ...


 Holy hell that's a lot.  #1 it hasnt been proven that anything greater than 5% minox does anything besides increase potential sides.  As far as I know, retin-a is a exfoliate and hydrocortisone is an anti-allergy/itch cream so I dont know what any of that has to due with MPB...[/QUOTE]

----------


## templetime

> My problem is that after having a lot of success (great regrowth) with just 5% liquid minox from ages 23-26, when I turned 27 I began to lose hairs. I was using rogaine foam at the time, and then went back to the wall mart brand liquid, and then to the rogaine liquid. What i thought was a minox shed was just a mpb shed, and i lost a lot of ground  waiting for the regrowth after the shed. I eventually got on Fin, and been on about a year and half, in conjunction with the fin, but I just cant seem to get the regrowth i had before with minox despite adding a dht blocker.


 Fin also takes about a year or so I've heard before anything noticeably happens.  Honestly, give RU a shot and know that (at least for me) it won't regrow dead follicles but everything that is in telogen will come back to life.  Basically use it for 2 months and you will see noticeable results.

----------

